# Safely removing pests with birds



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

So, my cat brought in some fleas. We're now deep cleaning our fabric, like the carpet, furniture and bedding. The natural stuff uses essential oils, like lemon and peppermint. I just remembered peppermint oil is bad for birds, but is there any good product we can use to get rid of them? It's getting really bad; my legs are mostly red from nonstop bites. Keep in mind, our house is mostly carpeted so whatever we have to use, there's going to be a lot of it. 

There's a few things I want to know. What's safe to use? How long do I need to keep my birds away? Do they need to be kept at a different residence? They play on the floor everyday, when would it be safe for them to do it again? I know it will all depend on what product, so hopefully it won't be too painful


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

My first thought is to be absolutely sure it's fleas. We have dealt with fleas several times (life on a tropical island for you) and even when the infestation has lasted for months I've never been bitten and my husband has only rarely. Unless you are allergic to flea bites I'm wondering if the problem isn't fleas but something else.

All use of oils is going to be VERY controversial. One great product if FOOD GRADE diatomaceous earth. Dump it on your stuff before you vacuum, and if it doesn't bother your sinuses, go ahead and work it into your carpets. Totally safe for birds as long as it is the food grade stuff NOT the pesticide grade.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

Also fleas don't really like birds. If your problem was lice or mites you would have cause for concern but fleas don't seem to like feathers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Diatomaceous earth is nontoxic and safe to eat, but it is NOT safe to breathe. It kills insects because the sharp edges cut up their exoskeletons, and it will do the same thing to your lung cells. If you go that route you need to be careful not to inhale it, and avoid letting the birds inhale it.

If you're using essential oils, it'll be safe for birds after the smell goes away. Essential oils are generally toxic because they're so concentrated, so don't go eating them or anything.


----------

